# Restarting / Reapplying to the CAF [Merged]



## smoke (20 Jun 2008)

Hello there, I have a question here about reapplying after a year is up waiting to get in, 

Here is my story in a nutshell, I had some medical issues, File was closed, I dealt with my medical issues, File was re opened, year changed From 07-08, had to re open my file, So i have been waiting on other things and now  in July, It would have been a year since I had applied,  at this moment, I am merit listed for a job, The recruiter told me I will have to reapply if I don't get a job offer in the allotted time frame, 

What does he mean by re applying, Will I have to go though the entire process all over again, or will I just have to do a medical again?

does anyone have any helpful advice they could possibly offer me at this time, it would be greatly appreciated, thanks for reading.


----------



## CFR FCS (21 Jun 2008)

Smoke, 
If you are already merit listed and you want Infantry you should get a job offer before July. If you have an active file you may need to do an update interview and medical again if it has been a year from your application.  Talk to your File Manager and they know the expiration date of meds and interviews. You will not have to reapply unless they close your file for some reason.

CFR FCS


----------



## smoke (21 Jun 2008)

Thanks alot for your reply I appreciate it!


----------



## tbruce (6 May 2013)

Hi, I'm new to the forums and I just had a few questions about the recruiting process.
I am currently in school for Marketing and I'm one semester away from getting my diploma, however last September I applied for the Army. I applied for Infantry and Combat Engineer as my second choice, knowing that it was going to be awhile before I got in. I got an email in December to send in all my school transcripts, but nothing else. I sent in my transcripts but never got any confirmation or any emails back for about two months. I'm from a military family so I got some good references from family friends that are in the military as well hoping that would help my application and sent those in with my transcripts. I never got any word about anything until I actually went into the recruiting centre and emailed the recruiter that was handling my application. When I went into the recruiting centre they said that infantry is very restricted right now, which I already knew, but they are accepting a couple hundred applications when it opens back up in April. When I emailed the recruiter I was speaking to I got an initial email that thanked me for pursuing a career in the Canadian Forces, however whenever I email to find out about that status of my application (which has been almost every three weeks since March) I get this generic email:
Good day,

Thank you for your interest in the Canadian Forces (CF).

Your file will be reviewed by our recruiters in the order in which it was received and you will be notified by email with further instructions.

Should you have any additional questions please contact us. 

I know there are very slim chances I'm getting into the infantry this year and I'm fine with that, because after talking to some combat engineers and doing some research I would rather go into that trade, although I would be fine in infantry as well. My question is, if I apply again again for combat engineer, with my file still being active for infantry, would I have to wait another year in order to make any progress or is that trade accepting more applications? Also should I even apply again or should I just wait and hold out for combat engineer? Finally, I live in Victoria, however the recruiting centre that is handling my case is in North Bay, is this normal or is it just because I applied online?

Thanks for your time


----------



## PuckChaser (6 May 2013)

You can't apply again with an active file. You can change your trade choices, and therefore not waste the CF's time processing all the paperwork again.

North Bay is the national recruiting centre, and if you applied online thats where your paperwork goes. Victoria should still be able to access your file and make changes if you walk down to that recruiting centre between classes.


----------



## DAA (6 May 2013)

You already have an "active" file, it's just a matter of time before it does get processed.  Once your file has been forwarded to your local CFRC and they have contacted, then you can make any changes necessary to your occupation choices.

But until your file is reviewed, there is nothing more you can do, other than wait.


----------



## Anten33 (19 May 2015)

I tried looking for this or something similar but was unable to find anything. If I missed one, I do apologize for re posting.

I went to the RC today to discuss my ongoing application, and was told that my medical file is currently being reviewed. I was also told that my application was about to close (May 23) since it has been close to one year since I applied. I was told that I will need to reapply online and resubmit all of my paperwork as well. 

Is this common? Do I simply reapply through the application process on the forces website? Do I have to resubmit all of my paperwork if nothing has changed?

I was also told that I should not do anything until I hear back from my medical in case I do not get in. I fully understand that just because I applied I am not guaranteed a position, but if my file becomes closed on May 23, and if I have not heard anything before then, if the file becomes closed will I hear anything after, or will they simply pass since I no longer have an active application?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## marinemech (19 May 2015)

they may not close it since its being reviewed and moving along even though it may be a snails pace at times. I opened my first file in June 2012 and it kept trucking till i accepted in January of 2014


----------



## Anten33 (20 May 2015)

Although I do thank you for your opinion, I did post under this section to get feedback from a Recruiter. I would hate to jeopardize my chances based on possibly incorrect information.


----------



## DAA (20 May 2015)

Anten33 said:
			
		

> Although I do thank you for your opinion, I did post under this section to get feedback from a Recruiter. I would hate to jeopardize my chances based on possibly incorrect information.



Problem being, you are NOT going to get feedback from a Recruiter.   ---->  http://army.ca/forums/threads/115341.0.html

"We will not answer questions about technical difficulties with the application process, or the website. We will not answer questions about difficulties contacting your recruiting centre or general inquires with regards to your current application or file. These questions can be asked here: http://forces.ca/en/page/contactus-73"

To answer your question, as long as your file is still being processed, there is NO requirement to reapply again.  The only time you will need to reapply and possibly have to submit new or more documentation, is if your file has been closed for more than "365-days".  As an example and an example ONLY, if your file were to be closed on 23 May 15, you can have your file "re-opened" on request anytime prior to 22 May 16, without having to reapply online.

I don't know why they would have told you what they told you, as it makes no sense what so ever.


----------



## MichaelVA (5 Feb 2019)

Hello everyone,

A few years ago I applied for 3 positions for the Canadian armed forces full time. I went and completed (and passed) all the tests given to me and received a code (starts with VG). Completed the interview process and settled on infantry soldier which is what my main goal was but was required to apply to 3 different jobs at the time. Anyways fast forward and I got a call saying I’m accepted BUT because I got LASIK eye surgery very recently at the time I was ineligible and needed to wait some time before I can be allowed in (this was done over the phone with a recruiter). Fast forward more and well life happens, parents divorce and I keep a job simply to stabilize everything financially. Finally now everyone is back on their feet I am ready to continue the process to becoming an infantry soldier. I already emailed the recruiter in Toronto about 2 days ago (I’m aware it can take 1-2 weeks) but wanted to also ask here. My question is do I need to redo all the tests, background check, references, health exam, and interview process or can I just pick up where I left off?

Thanks for reading. Just need to know how to approach this so I don’t waste time doing another application if not necessary.


----------



## kratz (5 Feb 2019)

You will refresh parts of your application, the CFRC will inform you what you will have to redo.

Since the CFAT is good for life and does not change, that's the only part you can be certain you shouldn't have to redo.
The rest of your application: medical, interview and security checks will all be updated again.
After your application is updated you'll be placed on the competition list, where you will wait for as long as it takes for an offer to be made, if ever.


----------



## njovanoski (3 Mar 2019)

I am in the similar situation. Over a month ago I was given an offer from the Navy, but declined it because at the same time I was given a job offer that paid more. Essentially I chased the money and a month into my new job, I regret not taking the offer from the Navy and hate my current job. 

I called up and emailed the recruiting officer that was handling my file, told him I made a mistake and don't want to live a life of regret not serving, and asked him if I can re-submit my application ASAP lol. He said sure no problem and that my file will be re-open, re-submitted and put back on the merit list.

It's March 3rd and I called and emailed him on Feb 28th. I selected 3 NCM roles and I did not change them when I called him up again. All the jobs are still in demand. Understanding that everything takes time and it's federal government and a process.

My question is about a timeline. Anyone have an idea when I will be re-selected and of to BMQ? Just a questimation of a timeline. Or because I flip flopped, have I become sort of a persona-non-grata?


----------



## njovanoski (3 Mar 2019)

Over a month ago I was given an offer from the Navy, but declined it because at the same time I was given a job offer that paid more. Essentially I chased the money and a month into my new job, I regret not taking the offer from the Navy and hate my current job. 

I called up and emailed the recruiting officer that was handling my file, told him I made a mistake and don't want to live a life of regret not serving, and asked him if I can re-submit my application ASAP. He said sure no problem and that my file will be re-open, re-submitted and put back on the merit list.

It's March 3rd and I called and emailed him on Feb 28th. I selected 3 NCM roles and I did not change them when I called him up again. All the jobs are still in demand. Understanding that everything takes time and it's federal government and a process.

My question is about a timeline. Anyone have an idea when I will be re-selected and of to BMQ? Just a questimation of a timeline. Or because I flip flopped, have I become sort of a persona-non-grata?


----------



## mariomike (3 Mar 2019)

njovanoski,



			
				Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> You will not *spam the boards*. This is usually described as making the same post over and over, or the same post to multiple forums or threads. Thanks for your cooperation,
> 
> Army.ca Staff









			
				njovanoski said:
			
		

> Over a month ago I was given an offer from the Navy, but declined it because at the same time I was given a job offer that paid more. Essentially I chased the money and a month into my new job, I regret not taking the offer from the Navy and hate my current job.
> 
> I called up and emailed the recruiting officer that was handling my file, told him I made a mistake and don't want to live a life of regret not serving, and asked him if I can re-submit my application ASAP. He said sure no problem and that my file will be re-open, re-submitted and put back on the merit list.



For reference to the discussion,

Declining an offer (merged)
https://army.ca/forums/threads/104645.0
6 pages.

As always, Recruiting is your most trusted source of official, up to date, information.


----------



## Xylric (30 Mar 2019)

DAA said:
			
		

> Problem being, you are NOT going to get feedback from a Recruiter.   ---->  http://army.ca/forums/threads/115341.0.html
> 
> "We will not answer questions about technical difficulties with the application process, or the website. We will not answer questions about difficulties contacting your recruiting centre or general inquires with regards to your current application or file. These questions can be asked here: http://forces.ca/en/page/contactus-73"
> 
> ...



So basically, since I recieved the letter outlining the reason why I was found medically unsuitable the first week of January 2019 (though I recieved verbal confirmation via phone call in December), the time frame would be from the date of the phone call (As I was told that my file would be closed that day), rather from the date the letter was sent?

I decided that I would take a few months to carefully weigh whether or not to pursue the avenues of appeal that were open to me, so as to be absolutely certain that the identified issue was resolved sufficiently if I elected to do so.


----------



## servano08 (3 Apr 2019)

kratz said:
			
		

> You will refresh parts of your application, the CFRC will inform you what you will have to redo.
> 
> Since the CFAT is good for life and does not change, that's the only part you can be certain you shouldn't have to redo.
> The rest of your application: medical, interview and security checks will all be updated again.
> After your application is updated you'll be placed on the competition list, where you will wait for as long as it takes for an offer to be made, if ever.



Hi, I just have a question regarding re-applying. 
A few of years ago, I was pulled out from taking my oath just days before and this was due to my medical file. I had a minor allergy on shellfish that made the officer to reject my file last minute. However, since my allergies are gone. If I go to reapply and redo my medical, do I still have to mention about my allergies? Or can I just straight up and say that I do not have any allergies. 

Will they re-open my old medical files and make me do another allergy test? 
(This is an application for a Reserve CER position for the 39th Combat Engineering Regiment)

Cheers!


----------



## da1root (10 Apr 2019)

Rule #1 - Always be honest

It is highly likely your previous file will be reviewed during the process; so it is best to state that you used to have an allergy to shellfish and it's no longer an issue.  
If I were you I'd have a letter from a Family Doctor backing this up prior to starting your process.


----------

